# Federal Bird lics.



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a ? if you have your fed. mig. bird lic. can someone that works in your shop work on birds also under that lic. or do they have to have there own to work on them?


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

I beleive who ever is doing the mounting has to have the License. 

You might want to ash this question on taxidermy.net

Good luck


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

No he can not.
While you can hire employees, they must be licensed as well if they are working, ie preforming the duties of a Taxidermist, in your shop.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363-72054--,00.html

[/COLOR] 

Michigan Department of Natural Resources - Law Enforcement​*TAXIDERMY PERMITS INFORMATION​
*_By authority of Act 451 ​_of _1994, the Michigan Department _of _Natural Resources is
authorized to issue permits for the practice _of _taxidermy [MCL 324.40114]._​_
*Who Needs a Taxidermy Permit?​*_A taxidermy *permit is required of any person to conduct a taxidermy business or to engage in preparing* or
mounting the skins, plumage or parts thereof, from any regulated bird or mammal for a fee. A person issued a
taxidermy permit shall only possess game or protected animals for the purpose of taxidermy at the location
described in their taxidermy permit.
The fee for a taxidermy permit is $100.00. A taxidermy permit shall be valid for three (3) years or through the third​
June 30th after issue, whichever comes first, and are renewable for 3-year periods thereafter.

More info by clicking the link.

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't forget, that Hundie is for the State.
The FEDS are going to want their cut as well.

Reminder:

He cant get his Federal until he has his State license.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

thank you for the info...He was looking to hire someone in to help with the waterfowl mounts and he was thinking as long as he had his lic. that it was good for who ever was in the shop and i just wanted to find out on here because sportsman is a great site with very knowledgable people on it so instead of him getting hit i wanted to ask first..thank you again and he will atleast be legal now


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

bading! mitch right again... and the license has to have the address of where that individual will be doing the work as well...


----------

